# Automatic GPRS connection in Nokia 5230



## Cool Buddy (Sep 16, 2010)

I am having a Nokia 5230 working on a 2G network. In the last few days many a times I have picked up my phone to find that I have been charged for some Internet browsing when I never did anything. Yesterday i noticed that the GPRS connection was active although no game or app was running.
As far as I can remember, I haven't installed any new app recently. Could it be a virus problem? I really didn't think that s60 virus can be effective. Any suggestions.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2010)

if u want to disable GPRS just go to settings...connections...network destination...internet...select the access point..edit the point and select the last option as manual connection...

Now it will ask if u want to connect


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 16, 2010)

That's OK. Hope it works
but the thing is, I can't figure out why that's happening. Which app is trying to connect to the Internet, that too when none is running.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 16, 2010)

that happens with my 5800 too...i just restart my phone...but my 1gb is free in docomosoo no probs


----------



## Nuxer (Sep 16, 2010)

Disable automatic synchronization in Nokia Messaging.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 16, 2010)

does Nokia messaging work even if the app is closed?

could not find such an option


----------



## Nuxer (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes, it access gprs even if the app is closed. Because Nokia Messaging (Email for Nokia) is a "Push Mail" service.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2010)

^^yaah u r right...I will check nokia messaging service


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 17, 2010)

Even though we control the messaging service (push mail) there are few other applications (I do not know about them) which access gprs randomly. I tried hard to find out but failed. Now I have changed the connection settings to manual so that no application access gprs without my knowledge. There could be some malicious code in any of the softwares we install!


----------



## the_souvik (Sep 24, 2010)

The automatic settings are delivered and activated as you insert the sim. Change the apn to any uncategorized settings from connectivity.


----------



## saurabhpatel (Sep 24, 2010)

There are many 'protected' background applications that you can't detect as running with the default task manager...one of these apps might be connecting to the internet


----------



## raksrules (Sep 27, 2010)

The application in 5230 (and likes) phone which accesses GPRS/EDGE connection randomly without user intervention is 'SMS DS Plugin'. I had found this by using the netqin mobile guard application which alerted me that the said application is trying to access data network and should i allow or not, since then using the mobile guard app, i have blocked this app SMS DS Plugin from accessing the internet and have not faced the problem anymore now.
Worst part for me was inspite of having the mobile office plan, it used to access net using airtel live AP hence incurring charges, thats the reason i had to deleted the airtel live AP from my phone completely and keep only the mobile office one.


----------

